
Australia was colonized by a single group 50,000 years ago - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/australia-was-colonized-by-a-single-group-50000-years-ago/
======
prawn
I've always been fascinated by this similar but broader image showing likely
migration out of Africa over the (thousands of) years:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup#/media/File:Map-
of-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup#/media/File:Map-of-human-
migrations.jpg)

